# My specialty is orchestral music and risotto making



## murrthecat (Sep 19, 2013)

Hi All,

my name is Alessandro Ponti, I am a composer and jazz musician based in North Italy. 
Some of you have already seen a few posts of mine here and there but for some reasons I have not been able to introduce myself. I apologise: it is like someone who enters a room and then begins to talk to people when the first glass of wine is finished...

I come from a classical background (piano, harpsichord and composition) and I compose for videogames, concert music and jazz (I am a Hammond player). Regarding my specialties, I am mostly an orchestral music writer and one of the best amateur risotto cooker of North Italy :wink: 

I cannot make you taste one of my risottos, but here are some of my latest works: 

film - videogame: https://soundcloud.com/alessandroponti/ ... e-showreel

concert music: https://soundcloud.com/alessandroponti/ ... cert_music

and some jazz with my usual organ trio: https://soundcloud.com/ponti-cominoli-m ... s/demo-303

I hope you enjoy and I look forward to participating in more discussions with all you talents here.

Best Regards,
Alessandro

EDIT: my assistant can be seen in the picture attached to my profile, trying to decipher my handwriting...


----------



## Rob (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice playing, Alessandro!


----------



## murrthecat (Apr 18, 2014)

Grazie Roberto (and sorry for the super late reply!)

I discovered we have a mutual friend in Stefano Lucato, who lives really not far from where I live 

I'll take a chance to follow up on jazz...here is an album with a sextet I have been working with for some time now:

https://soundcloud.com/finalsky/sets/un ... space-mill

I played the keys here and contributed with one composition, Code AP.

I can't say what style this group plays since there are many different influences in this programme. I hope you enjoy!

Ciao,
Alessandro


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 18, 2014)

Greetings!

Please also post risotto examples. It is lunchtime here....


----------



## murrthecat (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi Stephen,

nice to meet you!

Sure, here it is. This is black rice (riso Venere) with pomodorini Pachino and zucchine... Only for tonight and served with weiss beer.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you


----------

